# OIL - Optiscan Imaging



## Lachlan6 (14 April 2006)

Been a little distracted of late by concentrating purely on my CFD trades, but this one has lept in front of me as a strong buy. OIL has this week broken key resistance at $0.46, closing at $0.485 on some big volume. OBV is supporting the pick up, and it seems that OIL is tracing out a large triple bottom pattern from the lows in 2003, 2004 and last year. It would need a break of $0.66 to confirm this however waiting may be too late. Directional movement also rising nicely and with positive fundamentals, OIL looks very strong. If you take into projected targets of fibonacci 50% retracement at $1.58 then huge upside potential also.


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

*Re: OIL- Optiscan Imaging*

westpac broking account has it has a speculative buy with potential to reach $3 in 4 years or less.


anyone holding...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 March 2007)

*Re: OIL- Optiscan Imaging*



Hi folks,

OIL ..... fwiw, figure the March equinox will bring some
action for OIL:

   21031007 ..... 2 cycles here ... minor and positive ...
                       may be finance-related???

   22032007 ..... expecting positive news here.

   26032007 ..... minor 

   11042007 ..... short, aggressive rally??

   13042007 ..... minor

   16042007 ..... significant & negative cycle ... finances?

   24042007 ..... positive light on OIL ..... 

27-30042007 ..... positive news expected here.

happy days

 paul


----------



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

*OIL- Optiscan Imaging Limited*

OIL's endo-microscopy product has been featured in State of the Art DDW (Digestive Disease Week) Lecture in the US. Positive trial results were also presented. 

The chart appears to show that it has dipped below support and is approaching year lows. Will be worth watching to see where trend reverses.


----------



## nioka (28 May 2007)

*OIL OPTISCAN IMAGING LIMITED*

OIL is a world leader in microscopy technology. They have a marketing arrangement with Pentax to market a mniaturised version of the core technology incorporated into flexible endoscopes. Sales look to be sufficient at this stage to provide sufficient funds for this progressive company to operate on the right side of the ledger.
They have also produced a preclinical endo-microscope which is creating much customer interest.
I have held these stocks for some time now without reward to date but I believe they have within their sights a change from a research company to a producer of a very saleable product. Their association with Pentax and the excellent reviews being recieved in the USA can only be positive for them.
With a SP of 44c and a Westpac recommendation as a spec buy under 60c they do appear good value.


----------



## nioka (3 July 2007)

*Re: OIL OPTISCAN IMAGING LIMITED*



nioka said:


> With a SP of 44c and a Westpac recommendation as a spec buy under 60c they do appear good value.



The SP did get yo 60.5c today. Finished up 9c for the day and closing at 56.5c. More good news with the announcement of another partnership arrangement with the Carl Zeiss group for their exclusive use of optiscan technology for clinical rigid endo-microscope applications in their core market segments. The Carl Ziess group is to fund market development of Ziess brand instruments produced by optiscan.
I hold this one and expect it to appreciate for me at a reasonable rate in the next year.


----------



## tronic72 (8 November 2007)

*Re: OIL OPTISCAN IMAGING LIMITED*



nioka said:


> The SP did get yo 60.5c today. Finished up 9c for the day and closing at 56.5c. More good news with the announcement of another partnership arrangement with the Carl Zeiss group for their exclusive use of optiscan technology for clinical rigid endo-microscope applications in their core market segments. The Carl Ziess group is to fund market development of Ziess brand instruments produced by optiscan.
> I hold this one and expect it to appreciate for me at a reasonable rate in the next year.




I recently purchased Oil around the 40c mark. I went away for a few days and came back and I'd lost 25%. Not happy about that one Jan!


----------



## nioka (8 November 2007)

*Re: OIL OPTISCAN IMAGING LIMITED*



tronic72 said:


> I recently purchased Oil around the 40c mark. I went away for a few days and came back and I'd lost 25%. Not happy about that one Jan!




 My apologies. I should have posted on this thread when I gave this one away
about three weeks ago. I still have it on my watch list to buy back when the news gets better as I do think they have a good and valuable product. They are slower to get moving than even they expected. Pentax seems to have let them down with sales. I will be buying back in at around the 25c if it falls that far or at 30c if it doesn't. I'm confident they have a future.


----------



## tronic72 (24 November 2007)

*Re: OIL OPTISCAN IMAGING LIMITED*



nioka said:


> My apologies. I should have posted on this thread when I gave this one away
> about three weeks ago. I still have it on my watch list to buy back when the news gets better as I do think they have a good and valuable product. They are slower to get moving than even they expected. Pentax seems to have let them down with sales. I will be buying back in at around the 25c if it falls that far or at 30c if it doesn't. I'm confident they have a future.




Was also thinking about buying back in as they are at .29 and this might give me an opportunity to get back some of the $3000 I lost. That said it's "once bitten, twice shy" Can anyone explain the recent drop? Seems to me like some of the big boys just jumped ship.


----------



## tronic72 (24 November 2007)

*Re: OIL- Optiscan Imaging*



Ken said:


> westpac broking account has it has a speculative buy with potential to reach $3 in 4 years or less.
> 
> 
> anyone holding...




Huntleys also had them at a Spec buy at .4

I took their advice and lost 30% almost overnight.

PS I think this 100 character limit is silly as it makes you type filler just to make the numbers


----------



## prawn_86 (24 November 2007)

Tronic, the 100 character rule is there to ensure meaningful posts. Its really not that hard to reach it.

In the future any padded posts will be removed


----------



## piggybank (17 November 2014)

Obviously not one that has many followers here but given the recent action (well actually the past couple of days) that as seen the price gone up nearly 200%. 


​


----------



## pixel (20 April 2017)

After a few years in the basement labs, Optiscan has woken up and announced its partnering with Carl Zeiss: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01843780
That's about as leading a partner as you can get. And the Market reacts.






I traded some in the swing; now I hold also a longer-term position to be accumulated as long as the trend persists. Stop on Close Below break (11.5c)


----------



## Cam019 (20 April 2017)

...and there it is. 0.115.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2017)

Cam019 said:


> ...and there it is. 0.115.



yup - and I'm out


----------



## Miner (30 September 2019)

Long time no see for more than two years on this thread by any one.
So I am breaking the silence with my tip. Honestly reading the research progress, if they are successful, win or no win on my tip, it will be a great service to cancer treatment by Australian doctors and scientists.
Some interesting features -
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190923/pdf/448rmkz5dy4stj.pdf- a very good step in the research
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190910/pdf/448d6srgx56v60.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190821/pdf/447p6qfccpt9nb.pdf


----------



## greggles (19 April 2021)

Robert Cooke, former Managing Director and CEO of Healthscope, has joined OIL as its new non-executive Chair.

Optiscan has been having a very good 2021 and based on today's price action this appointment seems to have the approval of the market. OIL up 22% to 30.5c and currently trading at all-time highs.


----------



## Country Lad (26 April 2021)

Not quite all time high, it reached $2.90 in March 2000.  I gave up on this one early in 2000. Looks like a resurrection.  Thanks Greg, I will watch it with interest.


----------



## Miner (24 November 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Not quite all time high, it reached $2.90 in March 2000.  I gave up on this one early in 2000. Looks like a resurrection.  Thanks Greg, I will watch it with interest.



Have not visited this thread for long time primarily there was no posting and personally not following.
Today I found something and thought to share with the holders/followers to know more :






Market price slumped significantly even with a very low volume of transaction.
The market presentation on face value looks okay to me. I could be wrong as always.
The application pending with FDA approval could make or break
Technology looks very good. No blood but still see things.
Only $1 M turnover and the head counts are building up to increase market
Negative cash flow
Why the builder Peter is so interested to build holding on a image company ?
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
Wishful thinking - could it be tomorrow's Cochlear  ??


----------



## Miner (24 November 2022)

explored a bit more on what others are saying:


----------

